# Newborn Breathing - Panting



## greeneyes27

Hi All,

I had my little boy on Christmas Day and he tends to breathe like he's panting sometimes and its starting to worry me a little. He's my first so I have no idea what is normal! Do anyone elses NBs pant when they breathe or make snuffly noises?

Any help appreciated... x


----------



## BabyJayne

Congratulations on your new baby.
Firstly, if you are really worried, seek some medical help (NHS Direct maybe).

What I will say though is that for the first few months Madeline's breathing was really funny. She would take 10 or 20 quick breaths...then nothing...for what seemed like aaaages...then take some long, deep breaths, and then back to the really quick breathing! It used to worry me to death...but when I mentioned it to my midwife she said that babies breathe like that as their lungs are immature and getting used to taking in oxygen etc.
If all seems well otherwise, I would say it's normal. But do seek medical advice if you are still concerned xxx


----------



## Sarah10

Hi hun, Jayden did this when he was 2 weeks old, didn't half scare me. We took him to the docs, they checked his chest/lungs etc, he was fine xx


----------



## CarlyP

My LO does this quite a bit, im a bit of a google freak, i found this about what to expect with a newborn https://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/childbirth/newborn_variations.html#

Says a bit about breathing pg 2


----------



## xkirstyx

emily does aswell when shes sleeping, freaks me out aswell!


----------



## pandacub

My LO did this too, scared the crap out of me, but he was fine :) i've only just noticed its stopped now ive thought about it... i think it probably started stopping at about 3 weeks


----------



## jojo_b

Fin does it instead of crying or as a build-up to crying.


----------



## sar35

my baby done this/still does sometimes, he found it hard to co ordinate sucking/breathing at the same time. He still pants sometimes


----------



## Bec L

Mine both did this and I found it was usually because they had a bit of wind.


----------

